Ask HN: What are the issues you think that a 'World Government' would solve? - rustoo
======
potta_coffee
Centralization will only further the distance between government and
individual citizens. We're already too centralized.

------
hodl
Would it solve anything? With many countries we can look to each other for
ideas on how to improve things. If one government that is not possible.

~~~
allendoerfer
You can still have a federated world-government.

~~~
TomMarius
Isn't that the purpose of United Nations?

~~~
hodl
Not really

------
shoo
Tragedy of the commons regulation for global shared stocks/sinks - e.g.
there's a single shared global atmosphere that we're collectively not managing
very well.

I don't believe world government "would" necessarily solve this, but it might
help.

Another question might be "what are the issues that a world government might
cause".

E.g. there isn't a guarantee that world government is going to be
representative, care about interests other than its own, not be repressive. At
least with smaller scope governments it is in principle easier to flee.

Perhaps another question would be: why would member states / individuals
voluntarily join a world government and choose to stay part of it? How would
that be a good tradeoff for them?

------
f_allwein
Wars. Inequality. But mostly: establish a global civilization that is
sustainable enough to survive in the long run.

~~~
meric
I note in World War I the German, Russian and British monarchs were all
cousins. I probably put a world government as the close to the next world war;
win-win deals have all been exhausted and only win-lose deals remain, made by
people, on a world government level, who have huge influence.

------
krapp
None. A world government would have to devolve into smaller de-facto polities
to even be able to administrate the entire planet, thereby recreating all of
the problems that currently exist without a world government.

